# Question on what model steam engine this is 8644



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

I bought a Lionel 8644 engine on eBay for a good price. One thing is that I can't find any manuals for it. I took it apart to clean it up and give it a light oiling and found that there appears to be a whistle in the front of the motor - attached to the smoker and there's a circuit board attached to the rear of the engine. 










and










The tender reads "Pennsylvania" and has a "chuff" wheel which rides on the center rail. Sounds like it's filled with some kind of pellets. 

I've searched the 'Net and Lionel's web site but I can't find any information on this particular locomotive or the tender. 

Any help identifying what engine it is and were I might be able to find a manual would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

More info.. inside the die cast shell, near the front of the die cast shell is a label with "10856" imprinted on it. There's another label "made in Macao" (China) in the middle.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Supplemental 32 page a-60 1994 0r so.

LIonel service

page 23 0f 29 in adobe.

I have a thread here.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

The engine and tender don't match. The engine is a 1990's Lionel 4-4-2, the tender is probably 70's or 80's. That engine should have a freight tender lettered for Santa Fe, like this one.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am going to make this complicated. My engine is an 8632 but it came in a box set with a 8644 on the cover. The set is 6-11900 and I found the manual here. It is a 1997 set. My tender with 8632 has a mechanical whistle. The search also referenced my engine number. Remember the are identical it is only the number that is different.










I will say that engine looks geat especially without the box set.










Your tender would be in Lionel supplemant 1-9, an MPC era manufacture. My son has one but a different road name (8903, Rio Grande) . His set was 5 bucks and the cat hair was free. His egine was a DC only.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*To continue*

the 8644 is known as 6-18644. Manufactured form 1996 to 99
I found this owner manual on the search for the correct model number.

The 8616 is the first in this series and they are all the same.

The tender is Sante Fe 8632 on mine. I wonder what set the 8644 was in??

My set has a red caboose, green boxcar yellow log dumper. a grey, Tractor trailer hauler. and a black flat car with two cars, all Sante Fe. Doyle listed the 8632 as a Chesapeake and Ohio.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

T-man, the 4-4-2 on page 22 and the 8618 chassis on page 23 were it. 

Santafe158, thanks for clearing up what tender should go with the loco. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

DId it come as a set?

All the modern items are in the suplements or the manual at the serviice tab.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

T-man, it was sold as a set on eBay. "LIONEL 8644 Columbia Type 4-4-2 Locomotive & Pennsylvania Tender "


----------

